
Jeff Bezos Calls Amazon 'Best Place in the World to Fail' in Shareholder Letter - phodo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/04/05/jeff-bezos-calls-amazon-best-place-in-the-world-to-fail-in-shareholder-letter/#3da97ee062f4
======
tracker1
I've always felt that a company should either do one of two things... pay out
dividends, or re-invest and grow... Amazon is a model company in that regard.
Companies that sit on funds, shift them to other countries, and the like are
bad actors, they don't serve the public or their investors.

A growing/spending company improves society and investors are rewarded with
more valuable stock. A divident paying company rewards investment directly,
and allows for that capital to be re-invested or otherwise spent. Corporations
sitting on funds serves nobody. As it is, Amazon does the former... which
grows the company and increases stock value over time. It's a strategic
methodology for the long term health of the company.

I always get a little irked when I see suggestions that they should be doing
XYZ to maximize shareholder profits in the near term... that's stupid for any
large company that wants to stick around.

